# need ideas please



## fhjr (Sep 27, 2003)

from what I've read so far on this site it seems like 90 is enough gallons for 4 reds...

(90 tall 48"wx18"dx25"t) 2 e400s and 275 watt marineland sub. heater

I think I've got 3 males and 1 male...

is it possoble to get them to breed with that ratio of males to females or am I gonna need to start over with about 20 fry and weed them out to get more females?

I'd really like to get some reds to breed once, I just hope a 90 is big enough.

any advice would be greatly appreciated as I've seen nothing from my reds close to spawning behavior









thanks for any info


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

90 is plenty for 4 rbp's


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

fhjr said:


> I think I've got 3 males and 1 male...
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated as I've seen nothing from my reds close to spawning behavior










J/K

how big are they


----------

